# PRFA family fishing rodeo



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i am sorry can't read some of the info. got lazy and just tried to post the poster for the event. so here is the info you can't read above.

Angler's meeting friday the 18 sept. will be held at the rfra building 6pm

weight in times saturday 19 sept. scales open 3pm close 6pm

sunday20 sept. scales open 9am close 1pm



fish fry sunday 11am till 1pm

awards sunday 3pm

Event is going to be held at shoreline park gulf breeze fl.

entry donations: open division $25.

juniordivision 12 and under free

Kayak division $25



any questions contact reelhappy or cobia killer 

looking foward to a great time again this year. good luck fish on!!!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

prfa family fishing rodeo update.

saturday the 19th of sept. is a world wide beach clean up day. our local Tom Thumb stores have given us trash bags for everyone who wants to help out and clean up while fishing the rodeo. goodies will be given out to people who bring back trash. while they last. they also sponsored all the junior trophys and more stuff at the weight in. 

GCKFA has sponsored a kayak division that includes inshore redfish and off shore king mack.both fish by weight to win. 1st $100 2nd $503rd $25

kayak ticket gets you into open division also.

are open divisions includes 1st $100 2nd $50 3rd $25
<LI>amberjack</LI><LI>speck</LI><LI>dolphin</LI><LI>flounder</LI><LI>sheephead</LI><LI>spanish</LI><LI>tuna</LI><LI>snapper</LI><LI>king</LI><LI>wahoo</LI><LI>grouper</LI><LI>trigger</LI><LI>cobia</LI><LI>bonita</LI><LI>blue fish</LI><LI>pompano</LI><LI>whitting</LI><LI>redfish ( most number of spots on fish )</LI>

junior division 12 and under free 1st $25 2nd $15 3rd $10 and trophys
<LI>snapper</LI><LI>grouper</LI><LI>trigger</LI><LI>king</LI><LI>dolphin</LI><LI>bonita</LI><LI>spanish</LI><LI>speck</LI><LI>flounder</LI><LI>bluefish</LI><LI>pompano</LI><LI>whitting</LI><LI>sheepshead</LI><LI>skip jack</LI><LI>pinfish</LI><LI>pigfish</LI><LI>croaker</LI><LI>white trout</LI>

this is a fun family event. we have a lot of fish species so everybody has a chance to win. see ya there.

thank you 

scot


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

he is the site for the world clean up if anybody else wants to help. or get involved with a another group. thanks<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: #545454; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: #545454; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Here is blurb about the cleanup. There is lots of good info on the website:<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: #545454; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">http://www.oceanconservancy.org/site/PageServer?pagename=icc_about<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: #545454; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">The international coastal cleanup: The world?s largest volunteer effort for the ocean.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: #545454; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">In partnership with organizations and individuals across the globe, Ocean Conservancy's International Coastal Cleanup engages people to remove trash and debris from the world's beaches and waterways, identify the sources of debris, and change the behaviors that cause marine debris in the first place.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal>Also, John Tonkin, Diirector of the Clean Community System in Milton will coordinate this year?s efforts in Santa Rosa County.<P class=MsoNormal><o></o>


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Is the Redfish in the open division the number of spots and not weight?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

yes the redfish in the open division is by the number of spots on the fish.

the katak division it is by weight.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

this is going to be a great time to take a kid fishing and have fun and even win some "MULA" and a trophy for the little one's to brag about for years to come. start making plans to attend. tickets will be out by next week. you can get them at,gulf breeze b+t, outcast b+t,reel fun b+t and hot spots b+t or call me at 698-2901 and see to it that you get all that you need. thanks cliff


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I would love to do this except im camping out at Ski Beach and cleaning up the beach around trout point with my Boy Scout Troop on those dates. Maybe I can sneek away from the troop and do a little fishing


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (9/2/2009)*I would love to do this except im camping out at Ski Beach and cleaning up the beach around trout point with my Boy Scout Troop on those dates. Maybe I can sneek away from the troop and do a little fishing


get the whole troop to fish they can work on there fishing merit bagdes. and clean the beach at the same time!

hey you look just like harison ford.

scot


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Great idea i'll bring up the idea at Monday's meeting, The reason for the Indianna Jones pic is because that is what everybody calls me because i always where a Fedora fishing


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

well that's awesome. hope to see you and the whole troop at the weigh-in. it's always a good time. enjoy and fish on!

scot


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

*TICKETS ARE NOW AVAILABLE AT ALL 4 LOCATIONS...GULF BREEZE,HOT SPOTS,OUTCAST,AND REEL FUN B+T*

GO GET'EM WHILE THEY STILL SMELL NEW!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tickets now in Navarre also at Half Hitch Bait & Tackle (just east of the bridge on Hwy 98)*


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

When can you begin fishing?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Xiphius (9/11/2009)*When can you begin fishing?


12:01 friday night till sunday 1pm are the fishing times


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

6 more days left get your tickets. this is one of the funnest rodeo's and this year we got some new surprizes. can say yet. but as soon as i can i will let you in on the new stuff.trying to get some last minute entertainment for the kids and adults. going to be a blast!

scot


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

4 days to go! tickets going fast! i will be at flounders tonight giving away some free ones. come on down free food, free knowlage, free door prizes. and friends. life is good!

see ya

scot


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Weather looking good for this weekend! Rodeo should be a blast.


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

who all is fishing the kayak division? If you are, chime in. I will be covering this even for Kayak Angler Magazine and would like to interview some of the kayak fishermen that will be participating. Here's your chance to get in an International magazine! Send me a PM or some other such ilk.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

2 Days left to get tickets!!!!! Weather is looking good for Sat and Sun. $25 for the Open Division could bring in $1800 if you sweep the board with 1st place in each division. If you don't want to enter the Open Division, take a child fishing, every child 12 and under fishes for free, no pre registration!!! The kids have trophies and cash prizes also. There is a fish fry on Sunday that is open to the public from 1pm - 3pm.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

So if the kids want to fish there's no pre-registration? Just take 'em fishing and show up at shoreline during a weigh in time?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *asago (9/17/2009)*So if the kids want to fish there's no pre-registration? Just take 'em fishing and show up at shoreline during a weigh in time?


that is correct!

kids will be registrated at the weigh in.

adults have to buy a ticket if they want to fish the rodeo. 

before friday night at midnight!

scot


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

The weather is still looking pretty fishable :<DIV class="tm10 b">Weather Underground:</DIV><DIV class="tm10 b"></DIV><DIV class="tm10 b">Saturday</DIV>South winds 5 to 10 knots increasing to 10 to 15 knots in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Chance of showers and thunderstorms. </DIV><DIV class="tm10 b">Saturday Night</DIV>South winds around 10 knots becoming southeast after midnight. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth. Slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. </DIV><DIV class="tm10 b">Sunday</DIV>Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Chance of showers and thunderstorms. </DIV>


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

captains meeting is tonite. we are having a fish fry! come on down! (snowygrouper,dolphin,wahoo)

you can bye rodeo tickets untill we are done!

see ya 

scot


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

3 more hours before the fish fry starts!!!!!! Come on Down to 1007 Pine Street just west of Joey Patties Seafood Restaurant. Less than 9 hours left to purchase tickets for the Open Division!!!! Kids 12 and under fish for free even if the adult is not registered in the Open Division!!!!! Get tickets at the fish fry or at Outcast,GB B&T, Reel Fun B&T and Hotspots.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THE TOURNY IS GOING STRONG WITH A LOT OF FISH ON THE FIRST DAY ONLY 16 SPOTS *NOT* FILLED, OUT OF 54 IN THE OPEN DIV.COBIA BEING THE ONLY ONE WITH NO ENTRY SO FAR.32 OUT OF 54 FILLED IN THE JR DIV AND ALL SIX SPOTS FILLED IN THE KAYAK DIV JUST CHANGING OUT THE LEADERS AS THEY COME IN.

GO GET'M AND BRING THEM IN.


----------

